# omg, i think i have cracked the ecu in regards to boost!!



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

and if all goes well, we will all be able to share files via vag com for free!!!!!!!!! i will have a follow up today!!!!!!! merry x-mass


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: omg, i think i have cracked the ecu in regards to boost!! (stjacket)*

succsess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! there are two secret adaption channels that i found using a hex editor. normal lemiwinks/unisettings show 14 as does vag com. but long story short, there are two more. i reset them to 00,00 and though my boost did not drop to factory settings, only went down a few psi, which i induce is from the apr chip, but my rev limiter went back to stock and my cmd boost went almost back to stock. all this was done with a vag cable.i thenput my settings back to where they were and the boost went back to 22psi and the rev went back 7200 rpm. now i need to find a virgin ecu to load these settings in to see.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: omg, i think i have cracked the ecu in regards to boost!! (stjacket)*

Im not responsible in any way for what happens when you do this and you except full responsabilty for everything!
1.Download the two programs below
1.http://www.unitronic.ca/uni/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=148&Itemid=58
2.http://www.hhdsoftware.com/Products/home/hex-editor-free.html
***You need a usb vag com cable.******
2.Connect your vag cable to the car and open up unisettings, save the current file twice. Name the first as 1 and the second as 20 so there not to be confused.
3. using the hex editor, drag the file named 20 to the screen. You will see 16 bits. The last two are what you are concerned about. They should read 00,00 if your stock. What mine said was 76. ff. *that is for a 2000 180 fwd with a apr 93 chip. * edit them to those setting to try it out, *****at your own risk though****** once the settings set, click save and close the program. Reopen th program to check to see if the have been correctly saved, if so close the program once again.
4. with unisettings, click load file, type in 20 in the file name box,***you will not see the file in the screen***** also, if you do not adjust any other settings except the last two, you will not notice anything different in the screen. So I reomend changing changing the additive speed offset to something like 20 so you know it loaded in.
5. click write to ecu, once finished cycle the ignition switch and hit read from ecu to make sure it took it.
6. do a throttle body adaptation next, and log you rev limiter and cmd boost and mani boost to see what changes have been made. 
Good luck


----------



## GTeyePOPPIN' (May 24, 2006)

*Re: omg, i think i have cracked the ecu in regards to boost!! (stjacket)*

looks like your moving towards creating your own flash...get yourself a virgin ecu and keep at it. if you do you can charge a much cheaper price, have an aggressive marketing campaign, and undercut the big names. then you can let the money pour in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: omg, i think i have cracked the ecu in regards to boost!! (GTeyePOPPIN')*

thats not the goal. the goal is to let others like yourself do it for free.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

I think you're gonna make someone brick his/her ecu by changing stuff that you are not sure about.


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

well if your not a farmer dont milk the cow. nice work dude.


----------



## GTeyePOPPIN' (May 24, 2006)

*Re: omg, i think i have cracked the ecu in regards to boost!! (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_thats not the goal. the goal is to let others like yourself do it for free.

well thank you very much sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im a capitalist to the bone and can't help to think cash money, but you sir, are of a greater moral virtue


----------



## SQ40 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: omg, i think i have cracked the ecu in regards to boost!! (GTeyePOPPIN')*

Very Cool.. Wonder if this works on a 225...


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: omg, i think i have cracked the ecu in regards to boost!! (SQ40)*

this is how you spend your Xmas??







lol
idk about this, when you get flashed/chipped there is more that comes into play than just boost alone.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: omg, i think i have cracked the ecu in regards to boost!! (liquidicenf)*

as the more im digging around about this, its not so much a way to raise the boost, but a way to raise spec load/ torque limit and how it relates to boost.the ecu should adapt accordinaly to the higher limit the same as if you were to lower the limit. the more i find out, the more i will post. also, if all goes well, i should be able to email files for free of corse.







but also, don't misunderstand this, if you can afford a chip, by all means get one, this for people like me who want to do it themselves or for those who have modded past the point of their oginal chip. the chip tunners have a great product and they deserve your buisness, but if you want a different way........


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: omg, i think i have cracked the ecu in regards to boost!! (GTeyePOPPIN')*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTeyePOPPIN’* »_looks like your moving towards creating your own flash...get yourself a virgin ecu and keep at it. if you do you can charge a much cheaper price, have an aggressive marketing campaign, and undercut the big names. then you can let the money pour in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You do know that that won't work, considering he is using a 3rd-party, open source program to do this, right (VAG-Com)? The only money would come from litigation. I say, good work on a free hack http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: omg, i think i have cracked the ecu in regards to boost!! (l88m22vette)*

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1713589.phtml
first person to try it


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Watching


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

watching x2


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*









good luck


----------



## Twintigklepper (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Rac_337)*

watching....


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (Twintigklepper)*

ok, did some more logging, since i chipped this all a guess, sort of.
if your not chipped try this and do some logs at your own risk!!!!!!
this is with unisettings downloaded from above.
ch2 110%
ch6 +5ms
ch7, as fast as you want..
ch9 +2.25deg
ch13 +10
ch14 +4
ch15 *ff* appears ~ cmd boost
ch16 *ff* appears ~ rpm/response time to throttle


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (stjacket)*

hmmm


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)




----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (stjacket)*

free info shared on message boards FTW
good work sir you get


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (exboy99)*

defiantly watching this since the TT isn't chipped yet....


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Blue TTop)*

lol @ Matrix


----------



## Midnight_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

I dont mean to rain on your parade, but i feel that i should post this up. I believe you should find out what exactly you are modding using these channels and what the code means that you are using. 
Also if you are looking to be able to mod for boost alone there is a cheap way to handle that and have complete control over it and not have to risk blindly trying to tune it this way.
Search up the diode mod (which i am sure most of you are familiar with) Throw on a boost controller and the diode mod and you can get good gains spending about 30 bucks. The set up will be controlled an safe as long as you dont set the boost controller too high, which i dont think a k04 can out run the fueling system that currently comes as oem equipment.
I do commend you on tinkering with this, but i just want people to be careful and understand what they are changing, why they are changing it and what they are hoping to gain by making the changes to the coding of the ecu.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Midnight_1.8T)*

yeah, i would aggree on atleast knowing what the numbers mean....but hell you're alot more advanced than i am at this point! Good job!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Midnight_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Midnight_1.8T* »_The set up will be controlled an safe as long as you dont set the boost controller too high, which *I am pretty sure*a k04 can out run the fueling system that currently comes as oem equipment.

Fixed for you








I know you can run out of injectors on a ko3s, mine were running at 98% duty cycle @ 4bar with my setup so i upgraded to Genesis 380s at 4bar (440s) and they are back down to 82%. 
Now i am unsure what the TT180 comes with for injectors but us Jetta/Golf AWP guys, if pushed can be border line on running out of fuel.


----------



## Midnight_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_
Fixed for you








I know you can run out of injectors on a ko3s, mine were running at 98% duty cycle @ 4bar with my setup so i upgraded to Genesis 380s at 4bar (440s) and they are back down to 82%. 
Now i am unsure what the TT180 comes with for injectors but us Jetta/Golf AWP guys, if pushed can be border line on running out of fuel.


didnt WhiteG60 run the oem fuel system into the ground with a t3 super 60 and get to around 280whp before it was done? and i thought the first problem he had was the pump, not enough injectors.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

idk dude but i got my logs showing 98% IDC 








EDIT: for log Graph


_Modified by theswoleguy at 11:44 AM 12-28-2007_


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

im trying to come up with an answer for these channels. if you have any insite into this, please post up, im doing logs, but im already chipped, i might move to my stock 2.8 a4 to see what it does to that. also, i know somebody with a stockish 225, stock ecu. he might be game.


----------



## MUNICH_VR6 (Dec 8, 2000)

*Re: omg, i think i have cracked the ecu in regards to boost!! (stjacket)*

keep us posted! I have an '01 225 "T" ecu that i've been dying to get chipped but of course free is always more appealing







-mason-


----------



## Guyver96 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: omg, i think i have cracked the ecu in regards to boost!! (MUNICH_VR6)*

I think the Ecu Values should go up in order.. for example the max at 100% shows FF? Then try GA.. I was looking at Uniseetings and took down the values a bit and it went down like so FE,FD,FC,FB,FA. Then it went into EF,EE,ED so on so forth... Again Playing with something and not knowing what can happen has its Danger of Engine Disaster. Just increase little by little one number at a time and log constantly... till you can actually find what the Code has changed then move forward from there... Id suggest raising the Fuel bit so you dont lean out too much if anything.. 
This is interesting ill be watching this subject lol 


_Modified by Guyver96 at 2:10 PM 1-1-2008_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: omg, i think i have cracked the ecu in regards to boost!! (Guyver96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Guyver96* »_I think the Ecu Values should go up in order.. for example the max at 100% shows FF? Then try GA.. I was looking at Uniseetings and took down the values a bit and it went down like so FE,FD,FC,FB,FA. Then it went into EF,EE,ED so on so forth... Again Playing with something and not knowing what can happen has its Danger of Engine Disaster. Just increase little by little one number at a time and log constantly... till you can actually find what the Code has changed then move forward from there... Id suggest raising the Fuel bit so you dont lean out too much if anything.. 
This is interesting ill be watching this subject lol 


Ummm, if the code is in hex, then FF is as high as you can go. GA is invalid.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: omg, i think i have cracked the ecu in regards to boost!! (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
Ummm, if the code is in hex, then FF is as high as you can go. GA is invalid.

Ding ding....
unless they alow for more than 100% Which would be weird, dont they do that with engine load? Or am I mistaken...? Either way, GA wont exist.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: omg, i think i have cracked the ecu in regards to boost!! (PhunkFX)*

FF is the highest and it equals 255, as seen in vag com, load is correct, as the ME7 calculates torque, wich in turn calcultes load. the higher the load settings are set at, the more requested torque and the more boost and HP. Boost amount is from requested torque. so if the ecu wants X amount of torque from the singnal from your throttle, it needs to add " (Z) mass amount of air {14} to~ (Y) amount of fuel{1}," so if load request is X and mass amount of air is Z and fuel is Y, so if X increases, then Z to Y amounts will increase, and if Y increases, Z will increase and visa v. these amounts will always "try" to stay to 14 to 1 ish afr, when X is demanded up to a certain point. the MAP sensor will through a control to the specified load limit as well as the MAF, but if your load table is increased by a %, then those limiters should be raised as well to a point. this is my rough understanding of this at the moment, if you know something, post up.


_Modified by stjacket at 4:24 AM 1-2-2008_


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: omg, i think i have cracked the ecu in regards to boost!! (stjacket)*

hex +psi 
00-	00
01-	.02
32-	1.0
50-	1.6
64-	2.0
76- 2.36 
7F- 2.54
8c- 2.8
96- 3.0
a0- 3.2
aa- 3.4
b4- 3.6
be- 3.8
c8- 4.0
d2- 4.2
dc- 4.4
e6- 4.6
f0- 4.8
fa- 5.0
ff- 5.1
this a "rough guide" for channel 15, it looks like it is cmd load/boost and 16 is load limit. your fuel and timing maps should adjust to the new load settings. it may or may not work,


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: omg, i think i have cracked the ecu in regards to boost!! (PhunkFX)*

i have a log showing over 100% load







so maybe they do
someone use apr's Vtune, save the file and then open it with a hex editor and see what the boost setting changes too
















i think this is it, i cant see bc photobucket is blocked. 
btw i just remembered, Vtune allows you to adjust boost up to 130%. So maybe that helps someone out. 
Plus remember these are really just adaption channels. Nothing will beat a true tune.


_Modified by theswoleguy at 11:45 AM 1-2-2008_


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: omg, i think i have cracked the ecu in regards to boost!! (theswoleguy)*

"Boost - This variable directly changes the desired load of the car, consequently raising or lowering boost pressure. The value is in percent. This percentage of change deals with load rather than boost directly, so the percentage of change may equate to roughly the same percentage of increase to boost but is not necessarily exact. "

quoted from APR, in regards to vtune. Vtune saved files won't help though, they have 5 more hex lines then unisettings,
and you are right, nothing beats a real chip.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

man i was hoping that at least it would show you the boost line and what the value increases mean.
You know say every 5% past 100 see what that value changes


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

trial and error







, im already chipped, so who knows what safteys apr put in the code. ive gone as far as i can, now its up to others to help.


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: (stjacket)*

interesting. props for experimenting!!


----------



## 10SecS4 (Nov 19, 2000)

*Re: (vwtoys)*

This has been mythbusted ladies and gents: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3616133


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (neonacr)*

have you tired it????? 
post logs if so, if not you are no help. busting it is accualy proving it wrong.


----------



## 10SecS4 (Nov 19, 2000)

*Re: (stjacket)*

I knew the last two bytes were the checksum and your posts were comical at best, but yes, I still tried it "your way" just for ****s and giggles. And either way, you're wrong.
Like I said on AW, you can place whatever data you want in the last two placeholders. You could make them anything you want and it would not matter; as soon as you load the settings file into Unisettings (or your tweaker program of choice), they are re-written after the first 14 bytes are added and the checksum is calculated.
You asked me if I tried it your way and I did. Now I'm asking you to try a very simple experiment to see that you're totally wrong about these two allegedly "hidden" channels which are nothing more than the sum of the first 14 channels:
Save your settings when all channels are set to "default." Now, change just the speed limiter offset (channel #7) and save the settings again but with a different file name. Now compare the hex of both files and you'll see that the last two bytes of code changed on their own just from changing channel #7. This is because they represent the checksum; that is, the total of the first 14 byes. They have absolutely nothing to do with load or boost nor are they separate or "hidden" channels; they're simply the addition of the 14 channels.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (neonacr)*

ok, i raised every thing to its 100% allowabale point on unisettings, and there was no change in the last two channels at all. i just raised the speed limiter, and guess what, no change to the last two feilds. 
i lowered everything to the max allowable, no change in the last two feilds.


----------

